# More Cheddar... then..



## pops6927 (Jul 18, 2010)

I did 2 lbs. of Extra Sharp Cheddar this morning, each lb. cut into 3 sticks, total of 6 sticks.  I added a couple ice bricks, changed them out after 2 hours, total of 4 hour smoke, I put in 2 rows of dust, seems like each row takes about 2 hours to burn.   Of all the cheeses I did last time the runaway favorite with everyone in the family was the cheddar so that's why I did that exclusively.  I used the hickory again to duplicate the first.  Now, I can try others too.

Then...

I had a can of Red Salmon that I was going to make patties out of, but it described on the side for a Smoky Salmon dip to make... wellllll.... how about really smoking it instead of adding 4 drops of liquid smoke? 

The cheese coming out and starting the salmon:








I spread it out with the fork, flaking it and picking out the bones and verebrae from it.  I'll post another pic when it's done.  I refilled the A-Maze-En Smoker with another two lines of dust (hmmm.. reminds me of the 60's... no.. wait.. I regress..!) in the chamber so it would keep smokin'.  I still have the icepacks inside but not that concerned on the salmon as to how high the temp gets, it will be refrigerated immediately once done, it's already precooked.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well your cheese sounds really good there Pop's. Now I keep saying I have to try it. As for the salmon cakes should be good too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2010)

As the man says---"Veeeerrrry Interesting".

I gotta hear how this Salmon turns out.

Pops, go easy on those "lines". This aint the sixties!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Pops!!!

Looks like the ice trick made a difference.

Can you share the "Smoked Salmon Dip" recipe?

Looks Great!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2010)

Let us know how the smoked canned salmon turns out.

You can name it *"The Poor Man's Smoked Salmon".*..


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 5, 2010)

It turned out very well!  Took pics and never finished, I apologize!  After smoking I picked out the bones and mixed with some diced onion, parsley, bread crumbs and an egg and fried to a golden brown for smoked salmon patties, they were delicious!

Spread out on a plate and smoked 2 hrs:







Made into patties and coated with breadcrumbs laced with parmesan:







And fried golden brown:







in a dish for work; a package of hamburg rolls and some tartar sauce for great smoked salmon patty burgers!


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2010)

Pops, those are outstanding. Got them on my list.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to see Pops tryin something new.  Looks good.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Pops rocks another recipe ( Wasnt that a candy in the 60's)

Great post Pops - love the recipe too


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you have any leftover smoked salmon, here is a good use for it.

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.05
 
      Title: Smoked Salmon Pate
 Categories: Easy, Tested, Xmas
      Yield: 1 Sm bowl
 
      1 c  Crumbled smoked salmon
    1/4 ts Lemon juice
      1 tb Finely chopped onion
      4 oz Cream cheese - softened
    1/8 c  Mayonnaise
      6 ds Dill weed
 
  Sprinkle crumbled salmon with lemon juice.  Add onion and cream
  cheese. Mix together with a fork, then combine with the mayonnaise.
  Sprinkle with the dill weed and stir to incorporate into mixture.
 
  Serve on crackers.
 
  Can easily double or triple recipe for party.
 
  TESTED:  Very nice - good smoked  salmon flavor, spread nicely.
 
  Variation of recipe from:
  Best of the Best Alaska coobook
 
MMMMM


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2010)

Pops,

Simply *AWESOME !*

Bear


----------



## skygreenbud (Sep 14, 2010)

i would liketo try smoking some cheese in my new smoker.The old smoker i had before used a propane burner like you have posted.this past winter i built a new and bigger smoker.bottom half block top half wood.i decided to use a different type of heat source.i got a pipe burner from Charles a. Hones in new york.it is rated at 45,000 btu's.

a gas valve and a setup for a thermostat also.i put a 60-250deg thermostat on it .insulated with insulation rated at 900deg.covered the inside with wood.i can now set it at the desired temp and the only time i go  outside is to check on the woodchips.i have an offset smoker i can use without giving off heat.i think that should be ideal for smoking cheese.how long  does it take to get a good smoke on cheese? Skygreenbud


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I go for about 3 hours, but depends on how heavy the smoke is and how smkoey you like your cheese

Todd


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 15, 2010)

Feels like one of those "That 70's Show" flash backs..... all this talk about smoking and lines... lol.

Looks outstanding Pops! Will have to give those salmon cakes a shot, only fish my 10 yr. old likes is salmon.


----------

